# 6 Things to Know About Working with Pine Tar



## Anita (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi, your article is very informative, thank you.
Some additional questions; maybe someone knows.....
What's the difference between pine tar and pine tar stain?
How to best prep the surface before application (my house has a pretty horrible coat of semi-solid stain on cedar plank; it's exposed to blasting sunlight and is close to the ocean),
Thanks!


----------

